# aeroponics misting pumps



## flo (Oct 3, 2007)

hi  there growers,   what kind of misting pumps do ye use and were can i get one

best flo


----------



## KADE (Oct 8, 2007)

the misting is from the fittings you use.. not from the type of pump...


----------



## j99jm (Oct 9, 2007)

get a garden pond pump.  you can get them at homer's depot.  150-350 gph depending on your pressure needs.  are you using actual fog misters or just the mini sprinkler misters?


----------

